# Tube Amp for Indie Rock



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

So, I've been a Laney guy since 2001. I had a TF400 (the solid state + a tube combo), which was decent for what it was. I moved up to the LH50R tube head with the GS410 cab. It was a dream. But after university, my band went their separate ways, and I had no use for a half-stack. Sold the head, kept the cab, and I've been using an LC30-II since 2007.

I like the amp, and I may end up just sticking with it, but I think it needs new tubes or some work. When I first got it, it would only work intermittently. The tech who fixed it said there was copious amounts of glue that had melted and caused some problems.

Now I'm getting a bit of a glassy sound, and some break up at lower gains. I'm going to get it looked at, but there's another problem - the amp is so loud. I knew that going in, but now that I've been playing regularly again, I'm wanting to practice as home, as well as in a small rehearsal space, and I'm realizing 30w may be more than I need.

We play indie rock. I hate that term, but it seems to be the moniker nowadays. Like Death Cab for Cutie, Wintersleep, etc. So I have no need for high gain or overly rock sounds.

The LC-30 has done me well. But I'm looking at some other options, for both a lower volume, as well as a more chimey indie sound.


Possible options:

*Laney Lionheart *- ~$1000
L20T-112
Integrated tilt
20w, 12", 2ch, reverb, 3 eq, 3 12AX7, 4 EL84

*Laney VC15* - ~$600-700
VC15-110
15w, 10", 1ch, reverb, 3eq, 3 12AX7, 2 EL84

*Laney VC30* - $1000
VC30-112
30w, 12", 2ch, ECC83s, EL84s

*Vox AC15 Custom* - $630 Axe, $650 L&M
AC15C1
15w, 12", 2ch, reverb, tremolo, 3 12AX7, 2EL84

*Traynor Custom Valve 20WR* - $720 L&M, $600 kijiji
YCV20WR
15w, 12", 2ch, reverb, 3 eq, 3 12AX7, 2 EL84

*Blackheart Handsome Devil* Combo - ~$500
BH15-112
15w or 7w switch
15w, 12", 1ch, 3eq, 12AX7, 2 EL84


I'd love any feedback on the above amps, or any other amps that might be good for the sound I'm looking for. 

I've haven't really played a Marshall or a Fender that I've liked for my sound, so when people say an amp has a sound like one of those, I get nervous... but I think I need to get over that. Haha. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

A Traynor YBA-2 would be perfect for you, and I even found one locally: 1971 Traynor YBA-2A head and matching Traynor YS-15 cab - Halifax Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Halifax

Yeah, it's an older amp, but the build quality is second to none. It's much easier to repair than modern PCB amps.


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmm. My friends keep telling me to go with a vintage Traynor. Haha.

Only downside to that one is lugging a head and a cab around. But with that, I could sell both my LC-30 and my cab, and maybe have enough money to buy a little 5-10w practice amp. Depends on how much it sells for, and the guy isn't listing a price!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

For the price he's probably looking for, you could have a combo cab made, too.

I'd put the price somewhere around $400-$600, but that's just an educated guess.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Not sure of your price range, but these sound pretty nice

YouTube - Xits X10 Fatsound Guitars Amp Demo by Greg V.mov

I have one of these on order, so will post my impressions once I get it.


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Not sure of your price range, but these sound pretty nice
> 
> YouTube - Xits X10 Fatsound Guitars Amp Demo by Greg V.mov
> 
> I have one of these on order, so will post my impressions once I get it.



Wow, sounds incredible. Looks awesome.

A bit out of my price range though I believe. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> Wow, sounds incredible. Looks awesome.
> 
> A bit out of my price range though I believe. How much did you pay for yours?


I ordered mine when they were still under $1K, but the price has gone up to over $1200.00 now. Still a pretty good deal IMO for a handwired amp with Mercury Magnetics transformers.

If you are looking for something less expensive, I'd recommend trying to find one of the UK made VOX AC15's that were put out a few years ago. Really nice amps for the money.


----------



## pretzelboy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm kind of infatuated with Carvin products and I always have been. Their vintage line might be something worth looking into for you. Does your band have any tracks up anywhere? I'd love to listen.

Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio: Vintage Series Amplifiers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Indie?

Probably a used vox AC30. Probably add a pedalboard to it later haha


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

The AC15 I got to play for a few days HATED pedals. Hated them.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

My AC15 had the same problem till I did the bright cap mod, specially with dirt pedals. It sounds awsome now. Btw Wintersleep's guitarists uses Vox amps and so do a lot of other "indie" bands likes Radiohead and Coldplay. My AC30 souded fine, all I had to do is play with the bright switch on the normal channel and blend a little of the TB channel. I also sometimes had to bring down the cut, but you can also the bright cap mod on the AC30. 

This is the howto I followed for the AC15CC1, it's real easy to do. 

http://www.guitarpug.com/2008/06/vox-ac15cc-mod-guide/


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Traynor YCS50 combo is 50 watts - but is switchable down to 15 watts....comes in handy for me...its still loud at 15 watts - i.e. I have to turn it down on practice nights when our lead singer is there....but on nights where we're just jamming - we get louder (its the drummer's fault ) and with every knob cranked - 15 watts is just a hint shy of being loud enough so I'll use the 50 watt setting


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

pretzelboy said:


> Does your band have any tracks up anywhere? I'd love to listen.


Just rehearsing and writing right now. We record our sessions, but we won't be putting an actual EP or LP together until later in the year. I'll definitely post links when we do! And I'll check out the Carvin stuff.

I just checked out some gear pages, and I'm seeing a lot more Fenders and other amps for Coldplay, Death Cab, etc. than AC30s. I'm also not sure I want to go with something even bigger and heavier and louder than my Laney haha. Tried two Traynors yesterday and I just wasn't into the sound. No AC15s at L&M here right now for me to try..


----------

